# Life as a windsurfer in Barcelona?



## FluffyStuff (Apr 9, 2012)

I am looking at an opportunity to work in Barcelona (university). I've seen the city for 3 days before but wasn't thinking about practicalities of living there. Question 1. I've always wanted to live somewhere where I would be able to learn and improve my Spanish. Is this possible or is Catalan more widely spoken?
Question 2. Also extremely important is to make changes to my life that mean windsurf more, not less. The options seem to be A) have a bike trailer and go for local winds and then take holidays -- is there really very much strong local wind though? or B) own a car. Is it really that possible to rent an affordable place with a parking spot? Or is commuting (transit) to work from a nearby beach community with parking, like castelldefels? a realistic idea -- or is it hard to find parking there too?
Ideally I'd be able to bike trailer the gear and then have the car on hand for weekend trips to Roses or longer tours to Tarifa.
Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Shame you will be about as far from Tarifa as you can get! It is windsurf heaven down here. I suggest you contact a surf school or club in Castelldefells and ask them for more local information, I doubt anyone on here can help (but you never know!) Owning a car could be problematic, as well as expensive, if you don't have a European driving licence.

Catalan is the main language in Barcelona, though Castellano (aka Spanish) is spoken and understood. It's a political issue as much as anything, many Catalans don't consider themselves to be part of Spain and the language helps them keep their identity.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Catalan is the main language in Barcelona, though Castellano (aka Spanish) is spoken and understood. It's a political issue as much as anything, many Catalans don't consider themselves to be part of Spain and the language helps them keep their identity.


I agree with what Alcalaina says about the language.

I don't know much about it, but I don't think Barcelona is Surfer heaven. The north of Spain (Mundaka, Bermeo...) and the south as in Tarifa are the big surf names


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Just google surfing in Barcelona and you'll see some nice video's.


----------

